# Killer Six Pack Abs! (Old School Bodybuilding Style)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In 8 Easy Lessons… Plus My Favorite “Killer” ab routines. I have a confession to make. This might shock you. Are you ready? Don’t hate me. Okay, here it is: I don???t train my abs very much. Once a week for about 15 – 20 minutes. That’s it. Seriously – no kidding. I work my [...]

*Read More...*


----------

